# Lordstown 2017 Photos



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, I have my pictures off of my phone and camera - Lordstown is here: http://www.brightparrot.com/ph…/lordstown-2017-photo-gallery
Superfly pics are here: http://www.brightparrot.com/pho…/superfly-2017-photo-gallery
If you want a copy for yourself of any of them, click on the photo, it opens in a lightbox - then there is a download button (next to the facebook button) on the bottom that will give you the file with the original resolution.
If anyone else has any pictures to add to the galleries, you can email them over - BrightParrot at BrightParrot dot com
Or, if you have your own spot for your online photographic genius, let us know - I know I'm dying to see them!


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

The chameleon painted/wrapped second gen looked pretty cool!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

What a bunch of perdy cruzes! Amazing how you guys/gals modify your cruzes. I barely have the energy to clay bar once a year and keep it waxed.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

evolizzee said:


> The chameleon painted/wrapped second gen looked pretty cool!


Agreed and thanks BrightParrot for sharing pics! A lot of different plates, who drove the furthest to Lordstown this year?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. The super fly looked super fun bummed I missed out on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Thanks for sharing. The super fly looked super fun bummed I missed out on it.


Yeah I haven't been to the newer ones like this. The ones I went to were ages ago a few blocks up at Spaghetti Warehouse. No way they could have held that crowd and served regular customers. I was seriously thinking of sitting that one out but glad I did go.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*It was another great trip to Lordstown. I would just say a big THANK YOU to XtremeRevolution and all the other guys who helped and made this trip possible, once again! It is not easy to put all the details together and make all the arrangements. I would rate 5 STARS all these guys and I hope we'll have another nice trip next year! *:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155326091246100.1073741833.640721099&type=1&l=ad085c31dc

Here's a link to my album of pics, it IS on Facebook, but I made it public so anyone can view them without signing in.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

evolizzee said:


> The chameleon painted/wrapped second gen looked pretty cool!


Whose Cruze was that?


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Whose Cruze was that?


Ryan Palmer's I believe. It was the talk of the meet, very impressive and he was on the news!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155326091246100.1073741833.640721099&type=1&l=ad085c31dc
> 
> Here's a link to my album of pics, it IS on Facebook, but I made it public so anyone can view them without signing in.


Still blocked at work. I'll try later.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155326091246100.1073741833.640721099&type=1&l=ad085c31dc
> 
> Here's a link to my album of pics, it IS on Facebook, but I made it public so anyone can view them without signing in.


I've now added those pics to their own album on my website - as before, if you want an original copy, click on the photo, it will open in a lightbox and there is a download button next to the facebook button.

If anyone else would like their pictures added, just let me know...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have the article in the Youngstown paper they can post?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice Cruzes. I wish I could have gone, but it is a little too far for me. Looks like it was fun.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Does anyone have the article in the Youngstown paper they can post?


I have it, I just haven't gotten to getting it into electronic format. But I will... I'll post when I do.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrightParrot said:


> I have it, I just haven't gotten to getting it into electronic format. But I will... I'll post when I do.


Great,

Until then can you post the full paper name and the date and the page for that matter?

Thanks


----------

